# CO2 newbie



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi there, I'm looking to set up a complete CO2 system for my 55gallon. I have high lighting, and am dosing regularily but the plants seem kindof yellow and I'd like more variety than what I have. 

My questions are, 

What sized tank would be recomended for a 55g?

Which diffusers work best? 

Does the CO2 tubing really make a difference? 

Thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kanesska said:


> Hi there, I'm looking to set up a complete CO2 system for my 55gallon. I have high lighting, and am dosing regularily but the plants seem kindof yellow and I'd like more variety than what I have.
> 
> My questions are,
> 
> ...


Having said all that, you have not disclosed what your setup is. I don't think CO2 is going to help with your plants yellowing. Maybe you can answer some questions:

1. Dosing scheme and brand/type?
2. Excel/Metricide?
3. Substrate?
4. Water change regiment?
5. Temp, GH,KH, pH, nitrates and phosphate measurements?
6. Plant types? Which ones are yellowing?
7. Glass top or open? Type and wattage of lighting? Photoperiod?
8. Filtration/water circulation? Which brand/size of pumps and filters? What media is in them?

These can all have some impact. Just plugging in some CO2 and hoping for the best may not solve your problems.


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Having said all tank, you have not disclosed what your setup is. I don't think CO2 is going to help with your plants yellowing. Maybe you can answer some questions:
> 
> 1. Dosing scheme and brand/type? Flourish Iron, Flourish Comprehensive, and Flourish Excel 1 once a week
> 2. Excel/Metricide? Its very hard to find Metricide here, so I have yet to try that
> ...


Hope that answers at least most of the questions.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, based on that information, the 2 things you are missing are a source of carbon (CO2 or Excel) and macros (NPK). You're dosing micros only. You have no algae (yet) so the limiting condition is probably nitrogen. Have you read the stickies at the top of this forum? Particularly with respect to EI dosing: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/intro-ei-estimated-index-82/

I'd take a look at the CO2 stickie also. Your plants are starving with that much light. If you're not going to do dose macros and CO2/Excel, I'd cut the light by half. If you want Metricide, Bowers Medical will ship. For macros, you can go to a hydroponics store, or Aquaflora Nurseries will ship, and so will many online places.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

The plants you have don't need CO2 to thrive. But CO2 will increase the growth speed which will also increase nutrients/fertilizing uptake = dosing of NPK.

CO2 is a good regulator of the speed in which plant grow. Given the amount of light you have and your plants looking that healthy, personally, I would keep this simple and not add CO2. 

From the looks of things, because your tank is now really filled in, the plant is starving of nutrients, mainly nitrate and Mg.

To keep this simple, you can use seachem Nitrogen or KNO3 (potassium nitrate) and Epsom salt (MgSO4). If this is the newer growth that is yellowing, then you need more Iron/Trace (flourish or flourish Iron). All related to increase in plant mass and the nutrients in your tank cannot sustained the current load. 

ADD: There is also a possibility that the lower 1/2 of the plants is being shaded by the upper 1/2 causing the yellowing and eventual loss of the older leaves.

Plants you can go add without using CO2

pogostemon steallatus
blyxa japonica.
ludiwigia inclinata var. cuba
bacopa sp.
cryptpcoryne
java ferns sp.
Anubias,
rotala sp.
mayaca sp.
Heteranthera zosterifolia
To named a few that is readily available in BC.

The plants you have are

Hydrocotyle leucocephala
cabomba caroliniana 
hygrophila polysperma 'sunset' (rosaveris)
hygrophila polysperma (green)

quick explanation on when CO2 plays a role in plant growth.

When a plant produce lots of leaves per node or very large leaves, then CO2 addition is beneficial

i.e. 
All things being equal and light level at 2 wpg. 

Hygrophila corymbosa 'siamensis'. This plant can grow without CO2, but with the addition of CO2, you will notice the leave size double to triple. without CO2, leaves are roughly 3-4" long. with CO2, leaves can reach 6-10" long

needle leaf java fern. WIthout CO2, leaves are 3-5" long. with CO2, leaves are 8-12"+ long.

Limnophila aromatica, with CO2, leaves are longer and more dense (narrow multiple leaves). Without CO2, leaves are more sparse (wider leaves and less leaves per node)


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

A 5 lb. tank fits in the cabinet under my tank.
If you have decent growth w/o co2,I wouldn`t bother.
Metricide is a pain in the ass.

I wouldn`t use a diffuser.They seem inefficient to me.
I use the larger one of these reactors in my 72-works great.
MULTI DIRECTION CO2 DIFFUSE REACTOR (D-402) for plant - eBay (item 270428009748 end time Jan-07-11 12:15:40 PST)

CO2 tubing is for suckers.


----------

